# What to charge?



## dicksdrywall (Aug 14, 2008)

I know everyone LOVES these ones!

Renovation job from heck. Only about a million degrees inside....

Anyways, 

A wall has been removed to make the room bigger and I'm attempting to patch a six inch wide strip that runs up one wall, across the ceiling, then back down the other wall.

Concrete fill the smashed gaps, two tapes side by side, float it out so it doesn't show, probably 48 inches wide(?).

Should I be charging by the hour, or is a lineal foot more appropriate? The home owner wants to budget.

Anyone out there do this on a regular basis? I was thinking that 3-4 bucks a lineal foot would be appropriate.

My basic rate is 50 cents a square foot, buck a foot for corner bead, plus materials, on new drywall.

What say you?


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

dicksdrywall said:


> I know everyone LOVES these ones!
> 
> Renovation job from heck. Only about a million degrees inside....
> 
> ...



Can't believe I'm the first to jump on this one :thumbup:


Are you serious?? Concrete fill???


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

dicksdrywall said:


> I know everyone LOVES these ones!
> 
> Renovation job from heck. Only about a million degrees inside....
> 
> ...



Since you've actually asked the same old question in an intelligent way...I'm curious as to why you don't think you can give a firm quote for this...you've got some experience, right? how long x rate, plus materials and markup...it's not rocket-science....


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh boy here we go. :shutup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

he's gettin' a little bit of a pass (from me)...he signed on a year ago...and like I stated, he did ask the question quite a bit better than a lot of others...


damn, I'm gettin' soft in old age :whistling


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm thinking it should be worse then. I give free passes for ignorance of infraction. He stated he already knows that "everybody loves these questions". He's had a year to watch posters get shredded on the subject and he does it anyway?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

alright, let's lynch him...:laughing:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Happy 2000 posts dude! :clap:

I saw somewhere that after 250 you could view something special or whatever but I have no clue.

Whoops, SOT.

Yep lets lynch em'. :furious:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:laughing: I never knew...do I get anything for it?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

...and it only took 3 1/2 years


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

oops....S.O.T.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

How many hours did you spend on the band? Just be fair but firm.

What's concrete fill? Brown bag?


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I have no idea, but here is my formula: Figure out how long it is going to take you and takes hours x how much per hour= my bid! presto!


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Honestly !.......... Hey I'm a framer !


----------



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

dicksdrywall said:


> I know everyone LOVES these ones!
> 
> Renovation job from heck. Only about a million degrees inside....
> 
> ...


 
Hey Dick, pm me and I will help you out, seeing your just up the road from me. It is unbelivably hot isn't it. But if I help you out come winter if i'm slow i'm hitting you up for work......:thumbsup:


----------



## dicksdrywall (Aug 14, 2008)

Brock, Confill has bits of fiberglass in it, great for filling big ugly jagged gaps, usually where the HO dicided to nail the drywall edges...
SYNKO® Concrete Fill 15. 

The reason I was asking because I've never done one before, just wondering if someone out there has.....it's the usual situation where there would have been less man hours to re board and finish the whole room.

Don't even ask about the 2 inch fine thread screws the HO used and either didn't drive all the way home, or torqued them 1/2 way through the board :wallbash: He loves his ryobi impact driver.

What I should have said to him before I signed on is it's 50 cents if I drywall it, double if you do it.

~Dick~


----------



## C.L.Services (Jul 26, 2009)

I agree with Paulie 100% you guys are getting soft!:no:

I use to sit back and really enjoy this part and say to myself .OH BOY HERE WE GO AGAIN!! And now its like a BIG DUD Went off .

Whats happening guys you must all be working to hard or something!!!

I personally treat all my small jobs and t&m like knucklehead said,by the hour plus my guys and materials seems to work well for me learned that from a old timer who thought in most cases that was the fairest way to figure it.

I guess that works for repairs and small add ons But you framers would probably keep charging by the foot I would assume Y/N!!!!


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Figure your time/labour, add your materials, and double it = GO PRICE :thumbsup:


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

J F said:


> he's gettin' a little bit of a pass (from me)...he signed on a year ago...and like I stated, he did ask the question quite a bit better than a lot of others...
> 
> 
> damn, I'm gettin' soft in old age :whistling


not soft....fat....there is a difference:whistling


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

Charge as much as possible where you will still get the job. Not sure how many lineal feet it is but it sounds like a $500-$1200 job. Broad range yes but I don't know what your including in your bid. Texture, prime, paint? Pm me I'll try to help if I can.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

A+ Texture said:


> Charge as much as possible where you will still get the job. .


if he knew this number, 1) his name would be Creskin, and 2) he wouldn't be asking a bunch of other guys who don't know the answer on an internet forum...


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Two words: Craigs List

Or is that one word?


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

nobody said it?!??? tree fiddy of course!


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

OK I will actually offer some helpful advice.

Go T&M. Fixed price implies a warranty. If there was a wall removed something somewhere sometime will move and it will be your fault.

Assfault fill is cheaper than concrete fill.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

Just take screws and put good screws next to his jacked up ones. So first put some 30 minute hot mud in there Then put some tape on the seems. That would be a short hour. Come back tomarrow, second coat it and make sure you float it out like a mother, 45 minutes. Next day come back and sand it out then float it one more time. Rinse and repeat basically. Baut if you were just taping and it was a short drive, I would say like 350 to 500 ish. Thats just me. It would probably take me if it was close an hour or two for driving plus 4 total for the taping maybe 15 - 20 for materials.


----------



## jack 06 (Jan 17, 2009)

i just moved to wyoming and ive got a few drywall jobs lined up,i dont know the rate out here, how its price or wats a good price anyone have an idea


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Jack, my advice is to start a new thread on this subject.

Go to the general questions category and click on the start new thread button and ask away. Make the thread name something like "What is the going rate for..." then tell us a little about your history as a contractor.

Hope this helps.

Andy.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:shifty:


----------



## dicksdrywall (Aug 14, 2008)

Preacher it's dead here, save your gas, I think Kamloops has had about 50 residential units go for permits this year, lots of hungry guys looking for work. This was a favor promised 6 months ago....

I went for time and mats on the 6" band, I couldn't tell exactly how much time I spent since I would work on it as I cruised through the job. 
There was 70 lineal feet of Butt joint, betwen the removal of the wall and joining old and new walls in the bedrooms and kitchen. Had to float out 4 feet wide in places since furring strips were to much trouble to be put on under the board.

Thanks for the advice, I did let him know this was considered a repair....

~Dick~


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

hey Jay, did you see that bunny with the pancake on his head:shutup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:blink: :laughing:


----------

